# Mann Lake Pro-Sweet



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I an setting up 300 new hives starting next week. In the past I fed HFCS with good results. I talked to Mann Lake about syrup and they said bees will draw comb better on straight sucrose but the Pro-Sweet is a close second and it won't ferment or crystalize.

Anyone tried Pro-Sweet when needing comb drawn?

Thanks, Johnny


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I tried it for a bit. was not impresses! Would like to hear others experiences though.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I fed around 1,000 gallons recently. Its ok but your better bang for the buck is hfcs, this time of year with plenty of young bees in the hive drawing comb isn't a problem with either. BTW it's Mexican sugar.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Do you not get comb drawn feeding regular sugar syrup?


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

pro sweet is good stuff. I dont see any diff drawing comb. hfcs works well.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes I can, but don't I want to have to make up 2,000 gallons of 1 to 1 sugar syrup.


----------

